# Need advice. Where do I start?



## m_fumich (Apr 10, 2013)

I just got into this hobby and, as I mentioned in my introduction, I typically don't dabble in a hobby. I tend to go full bore. Two weeks ago I didn't own any bikes at all. Now I own 3. A 60's JC Higgins Flightliner I bought from the Baltimore area. A 60's Huffy Eldorado from around Detroit. And a bike that I will work on first; a 40's? 50's? JC Higgins skip tooth bike with skirt guards from New Jersey. Being a truck driver has its advantages. I'm sure I paid more than I should have for all of the bikes but bikes of this type just are not available in my area.

Now down to brass tacks. I would like to restore the older bike for my wife. The question is where do I start? I can only work on it 2 or 3 days a month when I am home. The way I thought I would approach this project was to completely disassemble the bike, box or bag everything up with lots of documentation as to what it is and where it goes. I would also make notes in a note book outlines exactly what I want to do with each in every part. I would then start with the frame and work my way out.

Any suggestions?

Any ideas as to what year it is?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

Huh... I have one almost identical to that, but my paint/bike is a 8-8.5 of 10. What you pay for that one? that is maybe a 1946-7?


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 10, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Huh... I have one almost identical to that, but my paint/bike is a 8-8.5 of 10. What you pay for that one? that is maybe a 1946-7?




First, I would like to remind you that I said I paid way too much for these bikes. This particular one, I paid just wonder $200. Keep in mind, I have to pay whatever it takes to get the bike I want since they are not available to me locally. if it had been a Schwinn, the price would have been good I'm sure. However, being a JC Higgins, the price was probably a bit high. I paid $340 for all 3 bikes.

I should be picking the bike up in about two weeks. Hopefully then I will be able to find some marks, i.e. a serial number.

Could you please post a picture of your bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2013)

I guess if its for your wife then cost really doesn't matter. You're going to be in for at least a grand to do a proper restoration on a bike worth $300 tops when done. With bikes you are better off finding the best, complete, original you can so all you have to do is grease it and ride it. As far as restoration goes its the same as restoring anything else. First do the proper research to find out how it left the factory. There is an Elgin/Higgins book and as you see other members have these as well. Then strip, rechrome, cad, paint everything as it should be and your done! This may take a while given your limited time but persistence will pay off. Good luck with your project (s). V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Apr 13, 2013)

*restore*

chrome everything thats not painted!!!!!


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 14, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I guess if its for your wife then cost really doesn't matter. You're going to be in for at least a grand to do a proper restoration on a bike worth $300 tops when done.





I have trouble believing bike "values" when they're low like that. Show me another bike like it, fully restored, that sold for $300 and I'll believe it. Point one out to me that's for sale and I'll buy it.





spoker said:


> chrome everything thats not painted!!!!!




Even the kick stand? I thought those were zinc plated?


----------



## brucejr (Apr 14, 2013)

I think what you will find is that since prices on girls bikes are quite a bit lower than prices for boys bikes, that most of the bikes getting truly restored are boys bikes.  There are some pretty complete girls bikes in very good condition that go for quite low prices, and some pretty rough boys bikes that command huge amounts of money.  

I'm new enough to this that I don't always know what will sell for what amount, but I am less surprised than I used to be.

If you restore the girls bike you will likely be into it for more than it is worth, but that only matters if you are doing it to sell.  If the process is something that you enjoy, you can afford it and your wife likes the bike (and tolerates you spending a bunch of time and some money on it) then it could be a cool thing to do.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 14, 2013)

If you know someone who paints cars take the frame to him. Have it professionally painted. If you know how then better. I use to paint my own bikes but having a pro do it is way better. The look and finish is unreal. Typically it cost about $100-$150 depending on color. I dropped off two frames this week at my guy shop. Total cost to get it two tone candy colors was $200 for both bikes. If there is an affordable chrome shop in your area drop off all the things that need rechroming. Once it is all painted and chrome put them together. Rechromer in my area are a joke. They want more for the job than what replacement parts go for. You might get lucky. I know of one guy that rechromed his part for $200. They came out fabulous. Typically in winter you get better prices. Even now is a good time to get a good deal. Most people are waiting for the weather to finally get better before painting or rechroming something.


P.S 
That was a good deal on the girls bike. I have seen that bike sell for over $400. One sold recently on Ebay for over $400.


----------

